# SV beef knuckle



## chopsaw (Oct 4, 2021)

Just a quick post . I did this last week after digging thru the freezer . Had a vac pack roast from a beef knuckle I broke down . Threw it in the SV from frozen .
132 for 28 ( ? ) hours . This was better than the chuck or the eye for taste and texture  in my opinion . The knuckle has really good beef flavor .
Just a couple pics of the cook .
Right out of the water ,






Plated up ,





Next days lunch . Served cold on some slider rolls .
Really tender .







 jcam222
  I saw you make a comment about a rack and thought I would
put this up . This is what I use .





This is a sheet pan storage rack I got at Lowes in the kitchen storage
area .





It's missing the middle bar , but I clip the bag to one of the bars ,
or use a rubber band stretched across the middle .
You can see it just over the bag .
This works really well .





I'll add this in too .
Cleaning the stick style cookers .
I use an old flower vase . That way I use less vinegar .





This is after a few cooks . Really hard water here .





I pour in some vinegar , maybe a cup . Then
fill the rest with water . Not to much or it will overflow .
Put the unit in and let it run awhile .





Does a good job .


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 4, 2021)

Just a quick response ---> Yummy 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 4, 2021)

Looks great chop.

Warren


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 4, 2021)

Chopsaw , great looking meal , and next day sliders.

I don't have a SV cooker , but for those that do . Your cleaning procedure
 is great and very helpful. This is why I love this site. 

Thanks for posting, never know, some day i might have one and now 
I know the way to keep it in good shape

David


----------



## motocrash (Oct 4, 2021)

That turned out most excellent. Delicious looking meal!
I've never seen beef knuckle in a store.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2021)

I never ate knuckles, other than a few I got delivered to me in my younger days, but they weren't cooked or Smoked.

Those sure look Mighty Tasty though, Rich!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 4, 2021)

Delicious there Rich, as always,,,, like.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 4, 2021)

Looks great Chop!! I’ll have to give knuckle another try. Couple years back it used a knuckle for pastrami and it was loaded with gristle. Perhaps just a bad one. The rack is awesome. Gonna check it out!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 5, 2021)

Great looking meal there Rich!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 5, 2021)

CS, Good looking dinner/lunch and a good set up . my water is lousy too, thanks for the vinegar tip.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 5, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Yummy





HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great chop.


Thanks for the comments . SV does a great job on this .


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 5, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Chopsaw , great looking meal , and next day sliders.


Thank you sir . Yup good way to clean them up . 



motocrash said:


> That turned out most excellent. Delicious looking meal!
> I've never seen beef knuckle in a store.


I had another response ready for you , but looks like I better save it for another time . LOL . 
Thanks for looking .



Bearcarver said:


> Those sure look Mighty Tasty


Yup . Was a great meal . Comes out so tender . 
Thanks for looking .


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 5, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Delicious


Thanks for the comment bud . It really is close to prime rib . 



jcam222 said:


> Looks great Chop!! I’ll have to give knuckle another try. Couple years back it used a knuckle for pastrami and it was loaded with gristle.


Did you break it down into the sub muscles ? That gets rid of some of the thicker connective tissue . I think it's sold as Sirloin tip like this .





This is one I left in a bigger piece and smoked on a 14 " WSM 
You can see the heavy connective tissue still in there .
The 3 hunks above are cut along those connective lines .





After slicing , it goes away or gets mixed in enough I didn't notice it . 
Makes great thin sliced roast beef . 







jcam222 said:


> The rack is awesome. Gonna check it out!


Cool . Yup , it works good . All kinds of stuff in that isle that can be repurposed into something useful . 
Thanks for lookin Jeff .


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 5, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Great looking meal there Rich!


Thanks Jim ! Appreciate that .



crazymoon said:


> CS, Good looking dinner/lunch and a good set up . my water is lousy too, thanks for the vinegar tip.


Thanks for the comment . 
Yeah the flower vase makes it so you can use less vinegar at a strong enough rate to do some good . 
I have an older set of Revere ware SS pots and pans . If the bottoms get caked up or stained , I simmer vinegar and water in them . They come out like new .


----------



## motocrash (Oct 5, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I had another response ready for you , but looks like I better save it for another time . LOL .


Big Game hunting?
Purple stretch pants?


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 5, 2021)

Big game . Found in Canada .
Don't grab those .


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 5, 2021)

That tip looks perfectly cooked for my tastes. When I cut meat all those years ago, we would break the knuckles down, remove all of the fat, silver skin and gristle, and cut the muscles up to run through the cuber for cubed steak. Makes excellent cubed steak...


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 5, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> That tip looks perfectly cooked for my tastes. When I cut meat all those years ago, we would break the knuckles down, remove all of the fat, silver skin and gristle, and cut the muscles up to run through the cuber for cubed steak. Makes excellent cubed steak...


Thanks . This is one of my favorite beef cuts for the price . I was getting it for $3.30 a pound . 
Makes great stir fry too .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 11, 2021)

Chop Thanks for the like I appreciate it.

Someday I just might break down and buy an SV.

Warren


----------

